
Ajax.org - The real-time collaborative application framework - jmonegro
http://www.ajax.org
======
taitems
When I opened this for the first time I was really excited. It seemed like a
really in-depth API/library with a lot of options. But when I started actually
using a lot of their demos with Firefox 3.5 I noticed how many visual and
coding compatibility issues there are. Things are quite often visually "odd",
and sometimes values simply return NaN.

~~~
tdavis
I couldn't get a single demo to show up in Safari 4.0.4.

~~~
wgj
Or Chrome, so perhaps Webkit is not supported yet.

~~~
doctorosdeck
The site completely puked in Opera

------
z8000
I just tried this on my iPhone and it turned into a Droid.

